# Area specific EDT  reccommendations please



## KSR (3 February 2013)

Currently near Totnes, but moving to Honiton this month..

I'd appreciate any word of mouth reccommendations please for a couple of CB youngsters (aged 2 and 3) and a dentist shy Warmblood.. I need someone knowledgeable but very very patient and quiet in their handling..

Thanks in advance


----------



## nikicb (3 February 2013)

Victoria Hammond - she's fab and is based down your way but travels all over including coming up to me.

http://www.equinedental.co.uk/default.aspx


----------



## KSR (3 February 2013)

Thanks Niki


----------



## Beausmate (3 February 2013)

I use Peter Nott, have done for years.  Did both of my youngsters without much bother, very patient.


----------



## Curragh (3 February 2013)

Gill Spinney is also very good. I'm not far from Honiton


----------



## Jill Crewe (3 February 2013)

Stuart alcroft from western counties equine hospital in culmstock. not far from honiton.


----------



## Eriskayowner (3 February 2013)

nikicb said:



			Victoria Hammond - she's fab and is based down your way but travels all over including coming up to me.

http://www.equinedental.co.uk/default.aspx

Click to expand...

Another vote for Victoria as well. She's on Facebook as well and frequently updates her clients as to where she is going to be in the coming days and where she's getting booked up/busy.

She does all my three for me and is fantastic with them - Mouse can be a yob and Jazz is a big boy but she's very patient and very considerate.


----------



## nikicb (3 February 2013)

Eriskayowner said:



			Another vote for Victoria as well. She's on Facebook as well and frequently updates her clients as to where she is going to be in the coming days and where she's getting booked up/busy.

She does all my three for me and is fantastic with them - Mouse can be a yob and Jazz is a big boy but she's very patient and very considerate.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - here she is on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/VictoriaHammondEDT?fref=ts


----------



## KSR (3 February 2013)

Thank you


----------



## PoniesRock (3 February 2013)

I'd be another one to recommend Peter Nott. Think he's fab, very quiet knowledgeable bloke.


----------



## Cluny (8 February 2013)

Another vote for Gill. She's great, knows exactly what she's doing and prefers to work on unsedated horses.


----------

